# zebra pleco L046



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

been out of fish keeping a for a while and think of startin up again so was just wondering if these guys are stil hard to get hold of and stil pricey? maybe thinkin of start a breeding colony up any1 got any info???


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

Not too hard to get hold of but yep they are still pricey and lots of scammers out there when you start talking breeding pairs :gasp:


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, was thinking if i did go for some trying to get a group of about 4 or 5 then theres a small chance of me gettin lucky :lol2: , is it the females that have a more fuller head and belly shape when looking from above?


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

McKella said:


> yeah, was thinking if i did go for some trying to get a group of about 4 or 5 then theres a small chance of me gettin lucky :lol2: , is it the females that have a more fuller head and belly shape when looking from above?


couldnt tell you re male female as i cannot afford to buy em so i just keep royals commons gibbi's bristles and 1 unknown fella 

i tried to buy a group of 5 young uns off a guy and we went from starting at £200 to him asking for £600 :gasp:

tried to buy a queen arabesque to :devil:

so i'm waiting to buy a 8ft tank so i can have a adonis on it's own 

and a few vampire's in another and if i'm really good some medusa's too :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

At my LFS they ahd one for like £299!!!!!!!!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I remember keeping a small group of these in with my Discus about 5 - 6 years ago, I think then I paid prices ranging from £90 - £130 for sub adults. I had to travel a fair bit to find a small group too!


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

dragonsnake said:


> couldnt tell you re male female as i cannot afford to buy em so i just keep royals commons gibbi's bristles and 1 unknown fella
> 
> i tried to buy a group of 5 young uns off a guy and we went from starting at £200 to him asking for £600 :gasp:
> 
> ...


what a rip, i would mind paying around 200-300 for a nice group guna c if my het pied royal proves out sell a few then im away : victory:

are the queen arabesque the ones that look like the king tiger plecs? i was looking for 1 a while ago to nice fish, i like the royal plecs to stubby lil things :lol2:


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

Trootle said:


> At my LFS they ahd one for like £299!!!!!!!!


:gasp: thats having ya pants down big time!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

McKella said:


> :gasp: thats having ya pants down big time!


I know!! They do like to charge a bit!


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

u cn pick them up from about £75 privately, i know of a great plec/hypan/cory breeder /importermay beworth your while contacting her and having a look whats available on her forums from other breeders

she has some WC at the moment but they are £150


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

McKella said:


> what a rip, i would mind paying around 200-300 for a nice group guna c if my het pied royal proves out sell a few then im away : victory:
> 
> are the queen arabesque the ones that look like the king tiger plecs? i was looking for 1 a while ago to nice fish, i like the royal plecs to stubby lil things :lol2:


cheaper than zebs and just as stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

*Blue Eye Suttoni Panaque*

costs £1000  a very very rare fish. 

zebras are overated now


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

Zebs have really gone up in price recently. I thought they were expensive when they were going for £50, now its more like £150 each.
There is a great shop called Rare Aquatics that has some in stock, as well as loads of other great fish.
Have a look here: https://www.rareaquatics.co.uk/


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

bigpig said:


> Zebs have really gone up in price recently. I thought they were expensive when they were going for £50, now its more like £150 each.
> There is a great shop called Rare Aquatics that has some in stock, as well as loads of other great fish.
> Have a look here: https://www.rareaquatics.co.uk/


 hehe, thats my old supplier , Jo, shes a great person to deal with , amazing stock.And if yo sign up on forums usually she puts up a great deal ive had several bunches of L333's from her with delivery for £50


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

ridium said:


> image
> 
> *Blue Eye Suttoni Panaque*
> 
> ...


Few of these available now looking online for £399


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ridium said:


> u cn pick them up from about £75 privately, i know of a great plec/hypan/cory breeder /importermay beworth your while contacting her and having a look whats available on her forums from other breeders
> 
> she has some WC at the moment but they are £150


thought the ban on collecting WC had been extended again?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

The guy that owns my LFS is really into his cats and L no's... he has a breeding group up for sale- they're marked at £150 a fish, but he has no intention of selling them unless they're a group to be bred from again. I'd love to give them a shot, but even at the reduced rate he offered me I still can't afford them One day...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i thought they were banned from export too? i know they`re bred in germany a lot and imports come through from there a bit

i used to have a group of 6 but they were uk bred.

if you do go for zebras, watch out for the ones with the deformed bulldog heads.
dont buy those as they cant look after their eggs or fry properly and are a waste of money


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

Banned from export from brazil if memory serves me right BUT they seem "make their way" across the border to be exported :bash:


the only reason most folk want em is to make money (notice the use of the word most) 

there are so many other nice looking plecs out there :notworthy:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

about 5 years ago I was offered a breeding group of 5 L46, but declined as I would rather go to someone who can give them the attention and help in getting the numbers up and not for money, gorgoeus Plecs though! got myself some L007 instead :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

bigpig said:


> Zebs have really gone up in price recently. I thought they were expensive when they were going for £50, now its more like £150 each.
> There is a great shop called Rare Aquatics that has some in stock, as well as loads of other great fish.
> Have a look here: https://www.rareaquatics.co.uk/


Cool site might get some corys and SA cichlids from there.


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

if you want stunning hypans go for L134s


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`m very old, i can remember when they were £28 each :lol2:


----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

what's a "wc"?


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

Gt Turbo said:


> what's a "wc"?


a toilet :lol2:

it means wild caught :mf_dribble:


----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

dragonsnake said:


> a toilet :lol2:
> 
> it means wild caught :mf_dribble:


Thanks for the info. 

I wanted to know y u brits wanted fish that came out of toilets.:lol2::lol2:

lololol


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`m very old, i can remember when they were £28 each :lol2:


 
Me too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

